# Versatel vollstreckt Forderung von Arcor?



## elefantsau (23 Oktober 2010)

Hallo!

Dies ist mein erster Post, weshalb ich Euch alle begrüße.

Es geht um folgendes: mein Bruder hat von "Versatel" ingewohnt schneller Folge zwei Mahnung zugesandt bekommen, mit denen die Zahlung einer Forderung von Arcor angemahnt wird. Davon abgesehen, daß mein Bruder noch nie in vertraglicher Beziehung zu Arcor oder Versatel gestanden hat, erscheint mir die ganze Sache fishy.

Was den rechtlichen Aspekt angeht, haben wir das alles im Griff, da ich selber Anwalt bin. Hier lassen wir es also darauf ankommen, da ich das Schreiben für einen rechtdreisten Betrugsversuch halte. Unten die Mahnung im Abdruck.

[ edit] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Zwar stimmt die Handelsregistereintragung und auch die Geschäftsführer sind richtig. Nur hat Versatel Süd ihren Sitz in Stuttgart und sicherlich nicht in einem Postfach in Hamburg. Außerdem habe ich weder zu der Kontonummer, noch zu den Telefonnummern online etwas gefunden. Davon abgesehen ist die Mailadresse auffällig. Genauso auffällig wie deren Grammatik.

Zuletzt fehlt in dem Schreiben eine konkrete Bezugnahme auf eine Auftrags- oder Rechnungsnummer.

Alles in allem halte ich das für einen Betrugsversuch. Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit einer solchen Masche? Teilt jemand meine Auffassung von der Falschheit der Mahnung nicht?

Für jeden Hinweis bin ich dankbar!


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Versatel vollstreckt Forderung von Arcor?*

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle mal bei Versatel nachfragen.

Guenstige DSL Flatrate, Telefon Flatrate und Mobil Flatrate - Versatel | Kontakt

Das mit dem Hamburger Postfach kann in der Tat nicht sein. Auch der Briefkopf ist merkwürdig. 

Die Telefonnummer kann auch nicht stimmen. Laut Versatel-Seite ist die Hotline-Nummer wegen Rechnungen folgende:



> Sie haben Fragen zu den Themen Rechnungsstellung,
> Tarifwechsel, Internet oder sonstiges?
> 01805 - 15 18 18
> 
> ...



Eine echte Versatel-Rechnung sieht so aus:
http://fs.versatel.de/info/mustermann_rechnung_hint.pdf

Ich halte Deine Rechnung auch für gefälscht.

Was für eine Kontonummer steht denn auf dem Überweisungsträger? Stimmt die mit der Kontonummer im Briefkopf überein?

Ggf. schnell und zeitnah Anzeige erstatten, nur so kann der Inhaber des Kontos ermittelt werden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Versatel vollstreckt Forderung von Arcor?*

@mods
Bitte den Beitrag editieren, user ist sonst identifizierbar!!

welches Postfach in Hamburg?
ach so
26 19 11
20509 HH (St. Georg?)


----------



## elefantsau (23 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Versatel vollstreckt Forderung von Arcor?*

jetzt wäre es tatsächlich nützlich, den Beitrag editieren zu können...

Danke für das Feedback.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Versatel vollstreckt Forderung von Arcor?*

Hier wird schneller reagiert als bei Versatel, sei beruhigt.



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Was für eine Kontonummer steht denn auf dem Überweisungsträger? Stimmt die mit der Kontonummer im Briefkopf überein?
> Ggf. schnell und zeitnah Anzeige erstatten, nur so kann der Inhaber des Kontos ermittelt werden.


:dafuer:


----------



## Teleton (23 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Versatel vollstreckt Forderung von Arcor?*

Bei welchem Netzbetreiber ist denn der Festnetzanschluss von Deinem Bruder geschaltet?

Laut dem Schreiben wird ja keine Forderung von Arcor/Vodafon geltend gemacht sondern eine eigene von Versatel. Diese soll nur zunächst von Arcor/D2 als Netzbetreiber abgerechnet worden sein ( so wie auch die DTAG Beträge anderer Anbieter abrechnet). Die Forderung könnte dann aus einer Nutzung von Versatelrufnummern z.B. der Gassen 0900, 0180, 0137,118xy usw stammen. Eigentlich ein völlig normaler Vorgang falla die Rechnung beim Netzbetreiber nicht gezahlt wurde.

Wenn Dein Bruder natürlich nie seinen Festnetzanschluss bei Vodafon/Arcor hatte liegt ein Betrug nahe.


----------



## elefantsau (23 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Versatel vollstreckt Forderung von Arcor?*

Das stimmt. Allerdings hat mein Bruder in der Tat keinen Anschluß bei Arcor oder Versatel.


----------



## binda (2 November 2010)

*AW: Versatel vollstreckt Forderung von Arcor?*

Das sieht mir allerdings auch komisch aus, zumal wie schon erwähnt keine Kunden oder Vertragsnummer mit aufgeführt wurde.

Außerdem gibt es Arcor in diesem Sinne nicht mehr, das ist jetzt Vodafone.Und die schicken auch allen Kunden die NOCH Arcor Kunde sind eine Vodafone Rechnung und Mahnungen. ( Ich war mal Arcor Kunde, daher weiß ich das).

Und wenn es ein Betrugsversuch ist, dann ist es auch eine Urkundenfälschung, mit diesem versatel Logo, etc.

Hat man mal versucht bei Versatel anzurufen und die Sache zu klären?
Was sagt die Verbraucherzentrale oder die Polizei dazu?

Versatel ist 1995 aus folgenden Telefongesellschaften entstanden:

- Versatel Berlin GmbH, Berlin (ex BerliKomm)
- Versatel Nord-Deutschland GmbH, Flensburg (ex Komtel) 
- Versatel West-Deutschland GmbH, NL Dortmund (ex CompleTel)
- Versatel Süd-Deutschland GmbH, Stuttgart (ex tesion)

Der Mutterkonzern ist Versatel NL. Also nirgendwo was mit Arcor oder Hamburg.

Ich würde das mal weiter verfolgen lassen.

Solche Betrugsversuche hat es doch neulich auch mit Stromrechnungen gegeben.


----------

